# 20zoll Laufradsatz-Selbstbau



## whitesheep (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

es ist mein Erstversuch einen Laufradsatz selbst zu bauen. Folgende Dinge sind gewählt. Wollt nun wissen ob ich da richtig lieg oder ob ich mich irgendwo verhauen hab. Danke für eure Mithilfe.

VR Nabe: Shimano M525A Speichenbohrung 61 mm, Nabenmitte zur Flanschseite - rechts 31,7 Nabenmitte zur Flanschseite - links 21,1 - 36loch

HR Nabe: Shimano M525A Speichenbohrung 61 mm, Nabenmitte zur Flanschseite - rechts 18,5 Nabenmitte zur Flanschseite - links 32,15 - 36loch

Felgen: Schürmann Sport 615 (ETRTO19-406) *ERD 393* (wirklich?) 36loch

Speichen: Primo Forged 14G BMX mit 14mm Nippel

Ich würd gern vorne wie hinten (beides Scheibengebremst) beidseits 2 fach kreuzen bei jeweils nur 18 löcher und komm dann nach adam riese auf 194mm Speichenlänge (mit runden)

Hat wer Ideen, Meinungen oder Korrekturen hierz? Danke.

so long
sheep


----------



## Roelof (11. Mai 2016)

Ist der ERD selbst ermittelt, oder hast du einen Link zur Felge?? Mir sagt die Bezeichnung 615 nix bzw. hab ich auf die Schnelle nur die 26" Felge gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesheep (11. Mai 2016)

die sollte es werden....http://www.kurbelix.de/products/Fah...-20-Zoll-36-Loch-silber-matt.html?cat=165669&

und der ERD hab ich von hier (http://www.pedalkraft.de/felgen.htm) bzw. https://www.zweiradnetz.de/laufrad/...alufelge-20-zoll-19-406-silber-28-loch-kaufen (letzter redet von 394mm was wohl eher stimmen könnt)


----------



## Roelof (11. Mai 2016)

Check mal bitte den Abstand der Flansch zur Nabenmitte. Rein rechnerisch müsste bei Disc-Naben vorne die linke Seite, wo die Scheibenaufnahme sitzt, näher an der Mitte sein und nicht rechts. Gefühlsmäßig sind 194mm Speichenlänge bei ERD 393mm zu lange, aber überprüfe mal die Naben, dann rechne ich dir durch, was ich bestellen würde (unverbindliche Längenangabe ).

Ob 393 od. 394 ist imho vernachlässigbar.


----------



## whitesheep (11. Mai 2016)

stimmt beim VR sind links und rechts verdreht....mea culpa...habs im ursprungspost auch behoben

so long sheep


----------



## Roelof (11. Mai 2016)

whitesheep schrieb:


> die sollte es werden....http://www.kurbelix.de/products/Fah...-20-Zoll-36-Loch-silber-matt.html?cat=165669&
> 
> und der ERD hab ich von hier (http://www.pedalkraft.de/felgen.htm) bzw. https://www.zweiradnetz.de/laufrad/...alufelge-20-zoll-19-406-silber-28-loch-kaufen (letzter redet von 394mm was wohl eher stimmen könnt)



Die Seiten würde ich mich nicht trauen 1:1 gleichzusetzen. 611 und 615 sind doch andere Nummern. Lieber Felgen ordern, nachmessen und sicher sein. 

Zu den Speichen kann ich auch nix sagen, die sind halt gerade günstig in 194 - aber ganz ehrlich, ich bin seit langem mit Sapim zufrieden, und greife höchstens noch zu DT Swiss. Da längt sich nix, die Gewinde sind sehr sehr sauber und die Beschichtung gut. Das ist mit billigeren Speichen oft nicht so.


----------



## Roelof (11. Mai 2016)

ich käme bei 2-fach 36 Loch auf gerundete 175 bis 177mm, also Bulk-Länge 176mm. Wie kommst du auf deine 194mm?? kann es sein, dass du mit 28 Loch und 3-facher Kreuzung gerechnet hast??

edit: Bei der Länge habe ich mit IRD 389 + 2mm Wandstärke gerechnet, heißt: ERD 393


----------



## whitesheep (11. Mai 2016)

ich hab nur mit 18 speichen gerechnet...also jedes zweite loch? oder ist da der denkfehler? und ich rechne ganz normal und lass halt trotzdem dann jedes zweite loch weg? wobei dann ist zweifach ja nicht mehr wirklich 2 fach gekreuzt?

drum ich steh voll an....sheep


----------



## Roelof (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mit 36 gerechnet. Aber denken wir nochmal intensiv nach. 36 Loch = 2x 18 Loch - wenn du da jede 2. Speiche raus lässt, ergibt das 9 Speichen pro Seite. Ergo: brauchst du mindestens 2 Längen pro Seite. 2-fach gekreuzt mit einer radialen Speiche beim Ventil od. eventuell bietet sich in deinem Fall der berüchtigte Crowfoot an.  Als ersten Laufradsatz ein heftiges Projekt.


----------



## whitesheep (11. Mai 2016)

ok ich glaub ich sollte zuerst mal mein hausaufgaben machen...ich hab halt einfach gedacht....betrachte eine 36 loch felge und nabe einfach durch weglassen jedes zweiten loches als 18loch variante...es gibt ja auch normal eingespeichte 16loch teile....(ok die waren meist radial...wohl aus gutem grund)...

mhh da hab ich wohl falsch gedacht...


----------



## Roelof (11. Mai 2016)

Wieder einer, der verstanden hat, was so kompliziert am LR-Bau ist.  Wobei 16 Loch, also halbierte 32er Teile, wieder einfacher wird. 16/2=8 Speichen pro Seite. Ich hab im 20" meines Sohnes damals 14 Speichen radial im Disc-LRS verbaut. Das war aber ein Asphaltschneider, auch von der Bereifung. Der LRS war - wie das ganze Rad auf minimalstes Gewicht getrimmt. 

Und um dir jetzt noch mehr Kopfweh zu machen: Als nächstes gilt es übrigens zu bedenken, WELCHE Löcher du bei sowas frei lässt. Also ob du Speiche-Speiche-leer-leer oder Speiche-leer-Speiche-leer bevorzugst. Bei 2. Variante solltest du etwas anders runden, weil die errechneten Längen ja eigentlich für Variante 1 gedacht sind.  Lässt sich auch nur dann vernünftig bauen, wenn die Felge keine asymetrischen Löcher hat. 

Aber wie gesagt, geh mal in dich, schreib hier rein, an was du denkst und gib mir etwas Zeit um zu antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (11. Mai 2016)

Hi,
also ich baue auch ein LRS mit SB.
Benutze aber 36 Loch Felgen und Naben.
Was soll das bringen mit 18 Speichen?
Sparen tust du damit keine 150 gr. durch das weglassen der Speichen und Nippel
Ganz im Gegenteil, für die freien Löcher brauchst du eine adäquate Abdichtung.
Gegen Schlamm und Wasser, außer es wird nur bei trockenen sonnigem Wetter gefahren. Du solltest auch was vernünftiges an Speichen nehmen, erleichtert die Arbeit ungemein.
Schau mal bei Ginkgo.
Gruss Meikel


----------



## trifi70 (11. Mai 2016)

Heijeijei, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Mein Projekt 20" LRS, 36L Felgen und "mal eben jede 2. weglassen". Durchrechnen ging ja noch... beim Einspeichen fasste ich mir dann an den Kopf  Ging dann zum örtlichen Dealer und kaufte noch paar Speichen für radial. Wurde dann also eine Mischung aus gekreuzt und radial, jede Seite 3 Pärchen mit 3 Speichen. Für Scheibenbremse hätte ich das so aber nicht gebaut! Die Felge selbst ist kein Hochprofil, nicht sonderlich steif und sogar relativ leicht...

Machs lieber ordentlich, 36 und gut.

Ach übrigens: ich hab die Schürmann Felgen auch genutzt. ERD glaube nicht gemessen. Könnte Dir bei Bedarf an der Felge den von Roelof sog. IRD ungefähr abmessen.


----------



## kc85 (11. Mai 2016)

Zum Einspeichdurchmesser von aktuellen Schürmann-Felgen:

http://www.schuermann-rims.com/fileadmin/schuermann-rims/download/Einspeichdurchmesser_2.1b.pdf

Laut der Tabelle müssten 394mm (406mm-12mm) korrekt sein. Selber messen ist aber die sichere Methode.

kc85


----------



## trolliver (12. Mai 2016)

9/9 ist einfach eine undankbare Kombination. Ich hatte auch noch eine 36L-Nabe, über die ich mal nachgedacht habe. Womöglich hätte ich die Speichen einfach gekauft ohne mich über die ungerade Zahl zu wundern und wurde nur durch günstige und leichte Novatec-Naben davor bewahrt. Als ich die dann mit 20L einspeichte, wurde mir schlagartig klar, daß das mit 18L nicht hätte hinkommen können. 

Bei den Speichenlängen habe ich mich immer auf das verlassen, was ich im Internet gefunden habe, sowohl Angaben zum ERD als auch Speichenrechner auf den unterschiedlichsten Seiten. Hat immer gepaßt, vielleicht mal ein wenig zu kurz, aber nie zu lang; ich mußte nie schleifen bzw. feilen. ;-)) Als es ausgerechnet die Speichen, die ich für Philipps kommende Laufräder (26") brauche, besondern günstig in einer Länge 2mm unter dem errechneten Wert gab, habe ich auch zugeschlagen. Die Nippel sind lang genug.


----------



## trifi70 (12. Mai 2016)

Auch schon gemacht, Nippel gibs ja auch in 14 oder 16mm, das gleicht noch etwas aus und macht bei den geringeren Belastungen am Kinderrad auch nix aus.


----------



## whitesheep (12. Mai 2016)

Also erstmals herzlichen Dank für die warnenden Worte. Ich bin dann gestern auch noch draufgekommen, dass das Problem ja an 9/9 liegt...

hab dann auch mal 24 ins auge gefasst...mit speiche-speiche-frei...aber vielleicht sollte man fürs erste projekt einfach mal den ball flach halten und 36speichen nutzen...soll ja auch rund und eierfrei werden...

kann mir noch jemand tipps bezüglich der speichenkreuzungen sagen? ich tentier zu 2fach...warum weis ich ned aber mein bauch rät mir dazu...

so long sheep

PS: felge ist mal geordet, somit ist reales nachmessen möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (12. Mai 2016)

@trolliver @trifi70 Das mit den längeren Nippeln ist so eine Sache. Die Gewinde in 14mm Nippel sind nicht um 2mm länger als in 12mm Nippel. Ich gebe euch recht, bei Kinderrädern ist das aufgrund der geringeren Belastung eher nicht ganz so schlimm - trotzdem, das geht eventuell besser... 

ich denke 2-fach ist okay, das wird ausreichend steif. Achte darauf, die Speichen richtig einzufädeln.  Hier wurden schon Laufräder gezeigt/verkauft, bei denen sich die Speichen nur überschnitten, aber nicht gekreuzt haben.

Wenn du noch nie Laufräder gebaut hast, sind wohl 36 Speichen und kleiner Durchmesser sicher kein Fehler, weil du Unregelmäßigkeiten auf der weichen Felge leichter abarbeiten kannst.


----------



## whitesheep (12. Mai 2016)

@Roelof thx für deine Unterstützung...ich wart jetzt einfach auf Naben und Felgen und werd nachmessen, dann noch mal die Speichen berechnen und 2fach probieren....mal sehen wann dann mein geduldsfaden reißt...

so long sheep


----------



## kc85 (12. Mai 2016)

Bei 36L-würde ich beim ersten Versuch wohl auch einfach auf volle Bestückung setzen. Für halbe-Speichenzahl-Experimente ist man mit 32L oder 24L besser bedient. Aber grundsätzlich ist das alles gar nicht so schwierig, wenn man mit Ruhe an die Sache ran geht.

Mein erster Versuch ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/20-laufradbau-fuer-kinder.773425/#post-13455812 ) mit 32L und halber Speichenzahl hat sich mittlerweile als sehr robust rausgestellt. Meine Jüngste ist letztens mit dem Würfel mit vollem Tempo im stumpfen Winkel über einen sehr hohen Bord geknallt und hat einen soliden Abflug hingelegt. Hat dem LRS nicht die Bohne ausgemacht.

Beim Berechnen der Speichen habe ich mit dem Spokomat und den Rechnern von DT und Sapim parallel gerechnet. Die errechneten Werte weichen da immer mal 1-2mm voneinander ab, manchmal kommt auch exakt der identische Wert heraus. Ich hab dann jeweils die goldenen Mitte gewählt und hatte beim Einspeichen keinerlei Probleme mit der Speichenlänge.

kc85


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auch schon LR mit halber Speichen Zahl gebaut. Schaut schön aus, Gewicht wird auch ein wenig gespart.
Bleibt nur abzuwarten, wie es sich auf die Dauer macht. Wenn die freien Löcher nicht abgedichtet werden befindet sich nach einiger Zeit allerlei Schmodder und Flüssigkeit darin, die auch nicht alleine rausläuft, außer beim zerlegen.
Gibt es da schon irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte?
Sabine


----------



## whitesheep (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Sabine,

ich hab so einen Laufradsatz schon von dir...*den mit roten und blauen Speichennippel*....ich sag dir nach dieser Saison dann bescheid wie er sich bei Dreck und Co gemacht hat.

so long
sheep


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Mai 2016)

whitesheep schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine,
> 
> ich hab so einen Laufradsatz schon von dir...*den mit roten und blauen Speichennippel*....ich sag dir nach dieser Saison dann bescheid wie er sich bei Dreck und Co gemacht hat.
> 
> ...


Meine mich zu erinnern.
Und jetzt gehst du auf Scheibe?


----------



## whitesheep (12. Mai 2016)

ja bei meinem sohnemann...aber nur weil sich der rahmen zufällig angeboten hat. meine tochter hat derweilen deinen laufradsatz in bearbeitung. die beiden werden nun 7 und 5...


----------



## giant_r (12. Mai 2016)

darf man wissen welchen rahmen du fuer den aufbau verwendest?
danke und gruss


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Mai 2016)

Na @whitesheep hat doch den blauen Poison von @Roelof bekommen


----------



## trifi70 (12. Mai 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur abzuwarten, wie es sich auf die Dauer macht. Wenn die freien Löcher nicht abgedichtet werden befindet sich nach einiger Zeit allerlei Schmodder und Flüssigkeit darin, die auch nicht alleine rausläuft, außer beim zerlegen.
> Gibt es da schon irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte?
> Sabine


Ich benutze das selbstklebende Velox-Felgenband, das blaue Schwalbe tuts sicherlich auch. Das dichtet nach innen ab. Der Reifendruck presst es zusätzlich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (13. Mai 2016)

Ob sich da Schmodder ansammelt, oder ansammeln kann, hängt ja auch vom Profil der Felge ab.

Bei der Schürmann Sport kann das nicht passieren, da dichtet das Felgenband direkt nach außen ab. Bei der Schürmann Double Master, die ich z.B. auch verwendet habe, kann theoretisch Schmutz und Wasser die zusätzliche Hohlkammer zwischen den Nippellöchern und Auflagefläche des Felgenbandes fluten.

Wobei eine Überpfüfung letztens keinen Schmutz oder Wasser zu Tage förderte. Trotz Durchquerung einiger Pfützen.

kc85


----------



## whitesheep (13. Mai 2016)

@giant_r jener rahmen der vor ana weile hier im verkaufsforum war...link (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-gesuche-verkaufsangebote-hier.606544/page-51#post-13688221)

so long sheep


----------



## Roelof (13. Mai 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Na @whitesheep hat doch den blauen Poison von @Roelof bekommen


Das ist falsch!


----------



## whitesheep (13. Mai 2016)

@Roelof stimmt das wär mir neu....nein der user war @jenka und link vom verkaufsfaden ist im posting no29

so long sheep

PS: immer den kopf hoch halten...so langsam wirds wassermässig viel bei uns...


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Mai 2016)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ob sich da Schmodder ansammelt, oder ansammeln kann, hängt ja auch vom Profil der Felge ab.
> 
> Bei der Schürmann Sport kann das nicht passieren, da dichtet das Felgenband direkt nach außen ab. Bei der Schürmann Double Master, die ich z.B. auch verwendet habe, kann theoretisch Schmutz und Wasser die zusätzliche Hohlkammer zwischen den Nippellöchern und Auflagefläche des Felgenbandes fluten.
> 
> ...


Genau die Hohlkammer meine ich!
Schaun wir mal wie das auf die Dauer ist.
Es gibt ja noch keine Referenzen


----------



## trifi70 (13. Mai 2016)

Bei Hohlkammer ist klar. Aber die einfache Schürmann um die es hier ging, macht keine Probleme mit dem Klebefelgenband. Wir haben die den kompletten Herbst und Winter auch bei Schnee gefahren.


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Mai 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Das ist falsch!


Sorry war wohl eine Verwechslung .
Kann passieren.


----------



## giant_r (13. Mai 2016)

@whitesheep, danke fuer die info. schoenes blau. bin gespannt was draus wird.


----------



## whitesheep (17. Mai 2016)

ja ich werds euch gern wissen lassen...sofern fertig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (18. Mai 2016)

Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch...

Ich habe vor kurzem auch 20" Laufräder mit Shimano Naben und Schürmann Felgen aufgebaut. 36Loch Felge mit 18 Speichen - Als Crowfoot, aber ohne die radiale Speiche in der Mitte. Zentrieren war einfacher als gedacht und bislang halten die Laufräder gut (und ich habe mit meinen 85kg auch schon einige Probefahrten gemacht...)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/20-poison-kind-baut-mit.784447/


----------



## whitesheep (18. Mai 2016)

@marcel_wob kannst mir diesbezüglich mit den speichenlängen aushelfen? klingt nämlich sehr interessant. thx

so long sheep


----------

